# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  صلاة العيدين للمنفرد في البيت

## أم أبي التراب

*صلاة العيدين للمنفرد في البيت 
*  *السؤال* * هل يجوز أن أصلي صلاة العيد في البيت لأنني لا أستطيع الذهاب للمسجد بسبب وضعي الصحي ؟ 
* *الحمد لله
صلاة العيدين فرض عين على كل رجل قادر ، في أصح أقوال أهل العلم ، كما هو مبين في جواب السؤال رقم 48983 .
وإذا لم تستطع الذهاب إليها بسبب وضعك الصحي ، فلا شيء عليك ، وهل يشرع لك فعلها في البيت ؟ فيه خلاف بين الفقهاء ، والجمهور على أنه يشرع ذلك خلافا للحنفية .
نقل المزني عن الشافعي رحمه الله في "مختصر الأم" 8/125  " ويصلي العيدين المنفرد في بيته والمسافر والعبد والمرأة " انتهى .
وقال الخرشي -مالكي : "يستحب لمن فاتته صلاة العيد مع الإمام أن يصليها ، وهل في جماعة , أو أفذاذا ؟ قولان" انتهى باختصار من "شرح الخرشي" 2/104.
وقال المرداوي في "الإنصاف" حنبلي "وإن فاتته الصلاة -يعني : صلاة العيد- استحب له أن يقضيها على صفتها -أي كما يصليها الإمام" انتهى .
وقال ابن قدامة في "المغني" حنبلي "وهو مخير ، إن شاء صلاها وحده ، وإن شاء صلاها جماعة" انتهى . 
وفي الدر المختار مع حاشية ابن عابدين 2/175-حنفي" ولا يصليها وحده إن فاتت مع الإمام " انتهى .
وقد اختار اختاره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قول الحنفية ، ورجحه الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ، كما في "الشرح الممتع" 5/156.
وجاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء 8/306 "صلاة العيدين فرض كفاية؛ إذا قام بها من يكفي سقط الإثم عن الباقين .
ومن فاتته وأحب قضاءها استحب له ذلك، فيصليها على صفتها من دون خطبة بعدها،   وبهذا قال الإمام مالك والشافعي وأحمد والنخعي وغيرهم من أهل العلم.   والأصل في ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم"إذا أتيتم الصلاة فامشوا وعليكم السكينة والوقار فما أدركتم فصلوا وما فاتكم فاقضوا"   ، وما روي عن أنس رضي الله عنه أنه كان إذا فاتته صلاة العيد مع الإمام   جمع أهله ومواليه، ثم قام عبد الله بن أبي عتبة مولاه فيصلي بهم ركعتين،   يكبر فيهما. ولمن حضر يوم العيد والإمام يخطب أن يستمع الخطبة ثم يقضي   الصلاة بعد ذلك حتى يجمع بين المصلحتين . وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على   نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم " انتهى .
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء:
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز ، الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي ، الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان.
والله أعلم .
* * المصدر: الإسلام سؤال وجواب *

----------

